# getting tools in Scotland



## Steven (11 Dec 2010)

I revived my lathe yesterday from Axminster, it was a present and revived faster than expected as it was out of stock at the time of ordering and the weather conditions.

I made the mistake in thinking I would have time to get some tools, I know I can get them on line next week but I would like to try and get some local if I could.

So I have 2 questions, first does anyone know of any place I could get some, I live in Glasgow but I have reason to travel over Scotland for work.

Second as I am starting up with the Axminster AWVSL and will be doing smaller items including pens would I be better with a set or getting one at a time, if so what order would I get the chisels.


----------



## Sportique (11 Dec 2010)

Steven,

the only place I can suggest is Burhouse - Dunkeld. Here's a link http://www.jeanburhouse.com/about-us/find-us

But I must say I have never been there and have no connection with them.

Dave


----------



## Silverbirch (11 Dec 2010)

Hi Steven,

I would also recommend Burhouse. They have a nice shop, with a good range of woodturning and other woodworking stuff, including woodturning tools and timber.

There is also a place in Ayr "(Just Wood") which advertises regularly at the back of "Woodturning" magazine, though I`ve never visited it and have no idea whether it`s good, bad or indifferent.


Ian


----------



## dickm (11 Dec 2010)

If you travel as far as Aberdeen, Grampian Power Tools have a reasonable-ish selection, and there's an excellent timber supplier a bit further north just outside Mintlaw.


----------



## pete honeyman (11 Dec 2010)

Hi

Just Wood in Ayr is very good - the owner is really helpful, Burhouse is also good, though they haven't been stocking as many turning tools recently, and can be a bit pricey, but then its a tough business. Don't know about tools, but Reid timber http://www.spanglefish.com/woodcarving-scotland/ has a good selection of wood in the East end of Glasgow.

pete


----------



## Steven (11 Dec 2010)

Thank for the reply, I was in Reid timber yesterday, I picked up a few pieces for a clock I plan to do soon.

I will stick the others in the sat nav, I am about to pass Burhouse tomorrow if only it was not Sunday.

Is it worth getting a starter set 5/6 chisels, If I was to get 2 or 3 loose what would should I get first?


----------



## Silverbirch (11 Dec 2010)

I think Burhouse is open on Sundays and closes Monday instead. Might be worth checking.

Ian


----------



## pete honeyman (12 Dec 2010)

Burhouse may be open, but the road will be a sheet of ice - take care - and snow chains !


----------



## frugal (12 Dec 2010)

Steven":1pdi4atd said:


> Is it worth getting a starter set 5/6 chisels, If I was to get 2 or 3 loose what would should I get first?



Have a look at this thread where there was a long discussion about a starter set of tools.

Personally most of my work is done with a 3/4" spindle roughing gouge; a 1/2" spindle gouge and a parting tool. If I am doing bowls I also use a 3/4" bowl gouge.


----------



## Steven (23 Dec 2010)

pete honeyman":22lgq6eo said:


> Hi
> 
> Just Wood in Ayr is very good - the owner is really helpful, Burhouse is also good, though they haven't been stocking as many turning tools recently, and can be a bit pricey, but then its a tough business. Don't know about tools, but Reid timber http://www.spanglefish.com/woodcarving-scotland/ has a good selection of wood in the East end of Glasgow.
> 
> pete



I finally got a chance to visit Just Wood (still not been to Burhouse), had a good long chat with the owner, very helpful.

I picked up some tools, hopefully I will be able to spend time time on the lathe over the holidays. I got a long way to catch up some some of the stuff shown on here.


----------



## shedhead (23 Dec 2010)

Charlie at Just Wood in Ayr is very helpful. He has always got time to help with any question or problems. His shop is well kitted out and has always a good supply of wood in stock. He runs week-end open days a few times during the year, free to attend and excellent professionals to demonstrate.


----------

